# Apparently I need a new case



## Octopuss (Sep 21, 2016)

FML.
I bought NZXT Kraken X41 and the damn thing does not fit in my case (Corsair Obsidian 550D) - not unless I break parts of motherboard off or something.
I was an idiot thinking that if 140mm fans can be used, an AIO cooler with "140mm" radiator would fit.

Recommendations please.
I'd like something of same type - middle tower or whatever is it called nowadays? I can only comfortably fit a 60cm tall case under my table anyway.
It should have dust filters over evert major (<1cm) hole.
Easy installation required - it doesn't have to be screwless, but I have to say I got pretty fond of Corsair's system.
140mm fan mounts, and obviously 140mm radiator possible
Does not need to have doors or any other useless stuff I immediatelly remove 

Basically, I'd like most of the features the 550D has but with more room inside (but I don't want a full tower).

I like Corsair but brand doesn't really matter too much as long as it's of rectangular shape (nothing futuristic or super fancy) and meets my requirements.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd get a different cooler before a different case. If you have to break parts off your motherboard to make that cooler fit, that seems like a problem with the cooler, not the case.

I've been using Fractal Design Define cases recently and really like them. I recommend you check out the R4 and R5 cases.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 21, 2016)

Seems odd that a case that can fit 6 * 140mm fans doesn't have the space for a radiator of that size as well.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 21, 2016)

I though that odd too - which is why I was looking at the motherboard (or maybe tall RAM sticks) and not the case.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> not unless I break parts of motherboard off or something.


Are you having problems with the rad hitting?  You might have to mount the rad with the fan in the "pull" position, that is, the fan against the case and the rad inboard of it. (just my guess, no experience with the 550D)
If you're going to replace the case, the obvious answer is to look at NZXT cases.
Corsair lists their H90 cooler as compatible, and it's a 140MM cooler.  Might want to poke around Corsair's site more.
Edit: Corsair wants their AIO's installed with the fan against the case, pulling air from the outside, and blowing in through the rad. That may be how they got the H90 to fit in the 550D.
Edit2: Sure would be nice to know what motherboard you are using.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 21, 2016)

So we're not gonna see some creative modding here? bummer.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 21, 2016)

The problem basically is that there is like 3-4cm space between the edge of the motherboard and to case. That's perfectly fine for a fan, but not for a radiator.
Well, that was stupidity on my side....

Took a lok at NZXT's offering, and nope. It's all fancy gamer cases with obscure shapes - nothing my conservative mind would like.
Took a look at Corsair's cases, and didn't find anything interesting either. The one case I seriously considered (Carbid Air 540) doesn't have dust filters in some important places, and that's unfortunately a no for me. 

Solution: return the Krakens and wait for future development.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2016)

What about the rear exhaust?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2016)

If you REALLY need to get a case as last resort I'd recommend the Phanteks Enthroo Pro (iunno if i spelled that right but its the case i have in my specs)

Fits my Kraken X60 just fine.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 21, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What about the rear exhaust?


That's even more hopeless - a 140mm fan just about fits there with only a few milimeters around


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 21, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> That's even more hopeless - a 140mm fan just about fits there with only a few milimeters around


That just doesn't make sense.  Guru3d installed (what appears to be) a H100 when they tested that case:  http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/corsair-obsidian-550d-review,8.html


----------



## Jetster (Sep 21, 2016)

The H100 has 120mm fans not 140mm and will fit. The H105 will only fit if you mod the holes to mount it. The problem is the top fan mounts are centered not off set. So the 140mm fans with a rad will hit the mosfet heatsink. Only option is the front two 140 but I dont think so, I have the same case.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So we're not gonna see some creative modding here? bummer.



ikr?
i would likely bust out the Zip ties, and a drill, and really shit the whole situation up  ..but i totally understand that "ugly" isnt for everyone.

COOLER 2.0 _**this pic was the result of typing "awful modded radiator mount on PC" *_


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 22, 2016)

If the 550D didn't have the 4 Optical drive bays, it would fit there.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 22, 2016)

I have looked at several more cases, and seriously what are all the engineers smoking to design a case that only has dust filters in some of the holes? That completely kills the purpose. Just WTF?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 22, 2016)

I just bought one of these cases for my second pc. Does have a lot of holes though. Lots of filters too.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NTQICRA/?tag=tec06d-20
Thermaltake Core V51 Mid Tower
Really easy to customize to meet your needs, like water cooling.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 22, 2016)

There's always the compromise of airflow vs dust management. I will say having a positive airflow case makes a noticeable difference. My Corsair 600C stays MUCH cleaner than my Lian-Li PC-K62 for example. After almost 10 months of no cleaning, I spent maybe 20 seconds dusting out what little was in there. The filter wasn't even that bad. This case makes me wish I was more into water cooling and could afford to it is very roomy inside.

LOL @ the Antec 900 above!

Keep looking at cases and you'll eventually find the right one.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 22, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> I have looked at several more cases, and seriously what are all the engineers smoking to design a case that only has dust filters in some of the holes? That completely kills the purpose. Just WTF?


you only need dust filters on intake.
cheesecloth dyed black makes a good dust filter for about $2.

I had a heck of a time getting the h110I in the corsair 500. it fit. but its really a tight squeeze. made some cable runs interesting.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 22, 2016)

slozomby said:


> you only need dust filters on intake.


You haven't seen my room then  We don't live in particularly dusty environment (I don't even live in a city), but I swear my room (and especially under the table where my bloody PC sits) is a dust magnet for the entire house. I have to vacuum the floor 3 times a week (unless I want to be disgusted), I shit you not.

I've been watching HardwareCanucks' review of Fractal Define R5 over and over this morning and it has started to grow on me.
I realized I didn't mind the doors all that much, because I threw the DVD drive away months ago (after not using it for good 5 years), and I will probably not be getting that 3,5" slot card reader after all.
Thing has dust filters and well organized insides, looking about as comfortable as Corsair.
I am just not sure where to mount the Kraken then - I guess I want to keep the rear hole for outtake fan, and if I want to keep the top covered (for dust purposes), I can only mount the radiator at the front. I have no idea how well would that work with the doors obstructing the airflow.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 22, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> I am just not sure where to mount the Kraken then - I guess I want to keep the rear hole for outtake fan, and if I want to keep the top covered (for dust purposes), I can only mount the radiator at the front. I have no idea how well would that work with the doors obstructing the airflow.



well if you aren't using the top for exhaust due to dusty environment. put the radiator on the rear. and fill the front with fans and 1 extra intake on the bottom ( if your power supply leaves enough room. that should force enough cool air in that the grill above the card slots would act as an exhaust.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 22, 2016)

slozomby said:


> well if you aren't using the top for exhaust due to dusty environment. put the radiator on the rear. and fill the front with fans and 1 extra intake on the bottom ( if your power supply leaves enough room. that should force enough cool air in that the grill above the card slots would act as an exhaust.


I suggest you start reading more than just the first post of a thread before creating completely useless posts.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 22, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> I suggest you start reading more than just the first post of a thread before creating completely useless posts.


I did read that you cant mount it in the back on your current case. the post was quoting your last reply on where to mount it in the Fractal R5.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 22, 2016)

You can take off the i/o shield pass through mount rad externally to the back. Assuming if mobo i/o area allows it/has space.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 22, 2016)

slozomby said:
			
		

> you only need dust filters on intake.





			
				Octopuss said:
			
		

> You haven't seen my room then


It does not matter, you still only need filters on the intakes. Having them on the exhaust side will only restrict air flow unnecessarily.

If dust collects under your desk, put a deflector on the air conditioner vents in your room to have all that dust collect in a corner.


natr0n said:


> You can take off the i/o shield pass through mount rad externally to the back.


Sorry, but that is not a good idea. That plate has dozens of metal prongs surrounding each connector/port and is called a "shield" for a great reason - it is there to provide "shielding" against RFI/EMI. Don't remove it! In fact, double check to ensure it is securely snapped into place.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 22, 2016)

slozomby said:


> I did read that you cant mount it in the back on your current case. the post was quoting your last reply on where to mount it in the Fractal R5.


Oh ok, I am sorry then. Make use of quotes next time to avoid misunderstandings 



Bill_Bright said:


> It does not matter, you still only need filters on the intakes. Having them on the exhaust side will only restrict air flow unnecessarily.


I read you. However some of the cases I looked at didn't have dust filter for the PSU, which is pretty stupid. Like the Air 540.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 22, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> It does not matter, you still only need filters on the intakes. Having them on the exhaust side will only restrict air flow unnecessarily.
> 
> If dust collects under your desk, put a deflector on the air conditioner vents in your room to have all that dust collect in a corner.
> Sorry, but that is not a good idea. That plate has dozens of metal prongs surrounding each connector/port and is called a "shield" for a great reason - it is there to provide "shielding" against RFI/EMI. Don't remove it! In fact, double check to ensure it is securely snapped into place.




I run all my cases without i/o plates or case doors. No issues ever, cooler temps etc.

Just providing a suggestion to route the tubing through the I/O area(if space available) and mounts rad outside.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 22, 2016)

Case doors are no problem (assuming you don't mean case side panels). But you should use the I/O "shields". They are not there for looks, labels or convenience but have a real purpose of blocking RFI/EMI from nearby devices (TVs, MW ovens, radios, refrigerators , cell towers, etc.)affecting the computer, and RFI/EMI from the computer affecting nearby devices.

Note in many cases, you would not know if you had problems related to RFI/EMI because RFI/EMI as the source of problems can be very subtle and extremely difficult to discern.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 28, 2016)

*Fractal Design Define R5 Titanium* is SO MUCH PORN!!!


----------



## Hood (Sep 29, 2016)

Corsair has a beautiful new case coming out in October, http://www.corsair.com/en-us/crystal460x, ($120, $140 for RGB model).  This will be my next case.  If you don't care for glass (since you keep your PC under the table), their 400Q ($100) is the same case without any windows and with sound dampening material.  I also prefer Corsair's cases, had a 400R, a 230T, and now have a 750D High Airflow.  About that dust problem, I had the same situation when my PC was on the floor - movement of my feet was constantly kicking up dust out of the carpet, which was then sucked straight into the intake fans.  I finally got a decent corner desk with a pedestal for the case,  behind the monitor, problem solved.  All Corsair's cases now seem to come with a full complement of dust filters.  You're right, a 3.5" card reader is not needed, a $6 device like this Transcend works great http://www.continentalphoto.com/itemdetails.asp?mod=TRRDF5K&gclid=CIycsbqds88CFYlbhgodMiwBvQ


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 29, 2016)

Does that mean disco is making a comeback with those cases?


----------



## Vario (Oct 2, 2016)

What is your budget?

If it were me I'd return the watercooler, AIO are overrated anyway.

You should see the reviews for this device, apparently it explodes water after a few months
*



Other Thoughts: As for NZXT, don't bother arranging an RMA for me unless you're looking to also reimburse me for the components (Motherboard, Video Card, Processor, RAM) that your defective cooler destroyed.
		
Click to expand...

*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146041

The Corsair H100i that I bought, highly praised by everyone, died after 7 short months.  Don't buy into the hype IMO.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 2, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> FML.
> I bought NZXT Kraken X41 and the damn thing does not fit in my case (Corsair Obsidian 550D) - not unless I break parts of motherboard off or something.
> I was an idiot thinking that if 140mm fans can be used, an AIO cooler with "140mm" radiator would fit.
> 
> ...


Id go first mod route , mount the rad external at the back and drill and route adequate piping , refilling can be as easy as a vertical t pipe reservoir/ resealed loop.


----------

